
Deauthentication attack and other ‘wifi hacks’ using an ESP8266 module - wolframio
https://hackernoon.com/deauthentication-attack-and-other-wifi-hacks-using-an-esp8266-module-14f9142b063d
======
worstfluffy
Lately, I have noticed my phone, my laptop, and my TV randomly reconnecting to
my dorm building's wifi network.

So, the question is, is there a way (with Kali possibly) to be able to see if
someone is deauth'ing me/others with something like this?

